# Christchurch schools



## Jojot (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi, my family is possibly moving to NZ to work for one year. We have 2 school age kids and a toddler. I have a few school questions.
1. Do we have to pay for public school? I read somewhere that non permanent residents pay for public school. If so how much per child? 
2. Anyone have insight into Christchurch schools? Are they all traditional ed? My kids currently attend a public Montessori school that is also dual language Spanish/English. Do public Montessori schools exist in Christchurch? With my kids ed background, are there any schools you would recommend?
3.Do the kids wear uniforms? Do they bring their lunches to school or eat in the cafeteria?
4. Do 4 year olds attend school?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Jojot said:


> Hi, my family is possibly moving to NZ to work for one year. We have 2 school age kids and a toddler. I have a few school questions.
> 1. Do we have to pay for public school? I read somewhere that non permanent residents pay for public school. If so how much per child?
> 2. Anyone have insight into Christchurch schools? Are they all traditional ed? My kids currently attend a public Montessori school that is also dual language Spanish/English. Do public Montessori schools exist in Christchurch? With my kids ed background, are there any schools you would recommend?
> 3.Do the kids wear uniforms? Do they bring their lunches to school or eat in the cafeteria?
> ...


Big upheaval just for one year!

1. Yes you will have to pay international student fees per child. The cost depends on the school so you'll have to research them and ask.
2. Can't help you with this one as I don't live in Christchurch. 
3. Or this.
4. Nope. The law states all kids must start school before they turn 6 years so they start when they are 5 years old. Generally a child will start on or just after their 5th birthday. Schools receive funding at different levels (depending on decile rating) from the government and a child under 5 cannot receive funding so is inadmissible until they turn 5.
There are many pre-schools or kindergartens available with differing fees. Our 4 year old attends pre-school 4 full days per week at a cost of $90 per week in tauranga. The fee in wellington was double!


----------



## Jojot (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes big upheaval for just one year but we feel it is worth it. My husband will work less hours, we will get to take family on vacations on that side of the world and living in NZ and being near good friends will be a great experience in all our lives. I have lived in 3 other countries outside the US and I want my kids to have that experience too. So it definitely feels overwhelming but in the end I believe it will be great!


----------

